# Volksfest Detail



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hey Guys.

I had my car prept just before this years Volksfest Wales.

The car looked amazing and i also took 1st place in my class for the show and shine.

The first 2 pics were taken in poor light so it doesnt show the shine as good as it was.

The last pic really shows the quality of work

Ill let the pics do the talking.*


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks stunning.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Very nice mate, 

Peter is ya man!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Well done to you both, looks great


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

very nice example of a mk4 !


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi ceri , congrats on getting first , you must be chuffed plus an improvement from last year .
fruits of my and your hard work , as you have refined your washing technique , so that it makes it easier for me each time the prep comes around , so well done to you for that .
sunny swansea dave Y


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

peter's a top bloke,given me advice on what to buy and given me some training on machine polishing.He's even lent me some of his pads because mine haven't turned up!.Here are some of my photos after some of his advice


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pete's a good bloke.. nice work! 

best detailer in west wales... :thumb:


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Fair play Ceri, your car did look awesome. The 3 coats of wax you managed to apply just before the judges came around might have helped 


PS, Peter has done my car as well, and I was very pleased :thumb:

Josh.


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Looking good:thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks great
Love :argie: them wheels (plus the valve caps nice touch)
:thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks good mate. I did see the car. The VW group was very tight. 

I spent 2 days de swirling and preping my car!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gotta love the mk4 golfs.....what spacers are you running??? 20mm???


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Only problem is the car got stinking on the drive home LOL


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

golf548 said:


> Gotta love the mk4 golfs.....what spacers are you running??? 20mm???


15mm eibach spacers mate


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

*Can someone please tell me why my original post has been edited and any reference to ECLIPSE AUTO VALET has been removed????

I thought it was ok to recommend someone who does TOP TOP work.

Cheers.

Ceri.*


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

there's a few that got deleted,emailed a mod for a reason still no answer.probably scared:lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

timster said:


> there's a few that got deleted,emailed a mod for a reason still no answer.probably scared:lol:


Reading between the lines its probably that Peter @ Eclipse is not now a paying Pro on DW. I know he used to be don't think he is now.

Probably his names been deleted as not to pi55 off the paid up pros. No question on his work tho. Top drawer:thumb:

Stunning work he's done there.


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

timster said:


> there's a few that got deleted,emailed a mod for a reason still no answer.probably scared:lol:


*Ah rite. I didnt realise other stuff had been deleted.
Hope i aint got anyone in trouble for posting there company name.
Just thought it would be a good idea to let people who live in the same area as me who to go to if they needed any work done.
Plus i know Peter has been in the business a long time and knows his stuff.
Better than someone paying a lot of money to someone who aint got much experiance*


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

How do you distinguish between a pro and non-pro? just because some chancer pays some money?


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Reading between the lines its probably that Peter @ Eclipse is not now a paying Pro on DW. I know he used to be don't think he is now.
> 
> Probably his names been deleted as not to pi55 off the paid up pros. No question on his work tho. Top drawer:thumb:
> 
> Stunning work he's done there.


*I see what your saying but Peter is NOT advertising his business in my thread.
I just started this thread to show people my car (which im chuffed to bits with) and letting people know who done it.
People and products get recommended on a daily basis which should also be classed as advertising if thats the case.*


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

BigNorm said:


> *I see what your saying but Peter is NOT advertising his business in my thread.
> I just started this thread to show people my car (which im chuffed to bits with) and letting people know who done it.
> People and products get recommended on a daily basis which should also be classed as advertising if thats the case.*


I fully agree with what you're saying. Peter will always get my recommendation when someone posts up looking for a detailer.

I was just explaining why the mods probably chose to delete and hence avoid upsetting the other pros. Stranger thimgs have happened!

Nice car by the way.

Oh and *stop shouting!!!*:lol:


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

timster said:


> How do you distinguish between a pro and non-pro? just because some chancer pays some money?


*That is so true mate.
I could pay the money now but it dont make me a pro.
Thats why i would rather gives a heads up to people who may need work doing rather than letting some wannabe work on there pride and joy.
Im a fussy git when it comes to my car and the only person ill let work on it is Peter so why not reccomend him.
After all i got in touch with Peter after someone on here recommended him to me.*


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I fully agree with what you're saying. Peter will always get my recommendation when someone posts up looking for a detailer.
> 
> I was just explaining why the mods probably chose to delete and hence avoid upsetting the other pros. Stranger thimgs have happened!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.
Dont wanna sound like im having a go.
Just find it baffeling that you cant recommend a pro.

P.S. sorry bout the shouting LOL


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Stunning car, saw it at Volksfest, very nice indeed.


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

lovely looking car there mate, congrads
where you there on the sunday? i only managed you get there saturday hundreds of campers and beetles but not much else. looks in your pix like there quite a few other golfs etc etc


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

Huw - Cheers for the comment

Tom Newton - Thanks. Yeah was there on the sunday. Been a few years now.
There were loads of old cars and newer ones.
Most of the newer cars only turn up on the sunday.
Mainly campers/beetles ect on the friday / saturday


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

BigNorm. Finnish on that car looks stunning fella fair play to you, and whoever else who had a hand in it. Well Done, love it.



timster said:


> How do you distinguish between a pro and non-pro?


A 'Professional Detailer' in my eyes would have to be someone who does it day in day out and makes a living out of it.

Not someone who pays a fee to a site.

I just take it that the site fee just means you are able to advertise a service you provide, 
which in no way mean's you're not any good at what you do, it just means that it is not your 'profession' as you do not do day in day out.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

timster said:


> there's a few that got deleted,emailed a mod for a reason still no answer.probably scared:lol:


Well I don't know who that was, but irrespective of that, we're not obliged to be giving reasons for every moderating action we take on this site - we simply don't have the time. In some circumstances if we think certain involved parties need to know the reason/s then we will inform them privately.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome just the way i like to see a mk4 gti rims and suspension nice job.The cossie looks awesome to:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Viper said:


> Well I don't know who that was, but irrespective of that, we're not obliged to be giving reasons for every moderating action we take on this site - we simply don't have the time. In some circumstances if we think certain involved parties need to know the reason/s then we will inform them privately.


Okay cool


----------

